# Editing files created by a mini HD camcorder...



## chimp_spanner (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey all! Not sure if this is the right place for this, so I'll keep it short: trying, and failing, to get the files off my Camileo S10 and into my video editing software. I keep seeing mention of this H264 DivX thing...I'm assuming that's what the camera writes to. I just want it in plain ol boring AVI. And I can't do it. And I will seriously give special hugs to the first person who can help me!!!


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Feb 25, 2010)

What video editing software? How are you trying to get the footage into it?

H264 is an mp4 video codec. Its capable of significantly smaller file sizes than AVI. Some consider AVI a dying format.

EDIT: I just looked up the specs and it says it can record to H264 or AVI. You can probably either plug the camera into your computer and import the footage into your editing software, or just read the SDHC card and copy the video files over. 

Also, Divx is also a codec...

_"There are two DivX codecs; the regular MPEG-4 Part 2 DivX codec and the H.264/MPEG-4 AVC DivX Plus HD codec. It is one of several codecs commonly associated with "ripping", whereby audio and video multimedia are transferred to a hard disk and transcoded."_


My guess is that whatever software you are trying to edit/view this in doesn't support the codec required. I need more info before I can help.


----------

